# GUYS.



## Autumn (Oct 2, 2010)

CAN WE PLEASE LET TURBO STICK AROUND FOR A WHILE AT LEAST ONCE. ; ; Seriously most of the forum is /amused/ by him and banning him within like an hour of his arrival is depriving the forum of entertainment. D:


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 2, 2010)

No, that would be cruel. In fact, anyone who encourages him is cruel. He keeps coming back even though he's been banned a dozen times and it's perfectly obvious that he's not welcome. He'd be much better off if he just moved on and got a life or something.

The only humane thing to do is to ignore him. Doing anything else is akin to capturing insects and frying them with a magnifying glass for fun.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 2, 2010)

Actually, he seemed civil in the last thread. I don't know why we just don't give him one more chance, now that he seems to have matured.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 2, 2010)

Why was Turbo banned in the first place?


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 2, 2010)

Why would we suddenly unban him just because he's 'entertaining'? I don't think you can really speak for 'most of the forum', either, because most people_ I_ talk to either don't really care about him that much or are just exasperated that he keeps coming back.

I am not entirely sure he understands that he's not wanted here; why you or anyone else would be amused by that I don't know.

If he was smart and mature, he would create an account _without _declaring he was turbo and going on about communism and the moderators banning him for his political views. I don't think he's matured that much - he still went on about the same things he always does, just without as much capslock this time.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 2, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Why was Turbo banned in the first place?


This.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 2, 2010)

Superbird said:


> Actually, he seemed civil in the last thread. I don't know why we just don't give him one more chance, now that he seems to have matured.





Crimson Lightning said:


> Some bastard stole my beloved girlfriend from me, and he's a total dickhead, and he said my girlfriend likes HIM more than ME! Should I kill myself, prove I am the better man (by far), or try to find someone else like her?


Notice the very telling fact that he doesn't list "move on" as an option. Alas. I feel very sorry for this girl if Turbo reacts to their break-up the way he did to his ban from TCoD (i.e. continually pestering her in the hopes that she will take him back, possibly through threats of suicide) - and frankly, it doesn't strike me as very unlikely that he will!



Crimson Lightning said:


> I have changed. If you don't believe me, too bad for you.


Self-explanatory.



Crimson Lightning said:


> I don't even know you. It takes a REAL man to apologize like that!


Self-explanatory.

The day Turbo truly changes is probably the day he _stops coming here_.

We shouldn't give him "one more chance", for two reasons: firstly, he's proven time and time again that he _doesn't change_, so he's already had twenty-or-so chances; secondly, the chance he really needs is the chance to grow and mature as a person. If you were to let him stay, you'd only be teaching him that being persistently whiny pays off. Especially considering his recent break-up, I don't think that's a lesson you want to teach him.

I'll be happy to see Turbo rejoin if he ever magically transforms into a decent guy, but it's been years and nothing seems to be happening.


----------



## Aisling (Oct 2, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Why was Turbo banned in the first place?


Geez >:I Newbies.


Like all members between the last forum incarnation and this one, he _was_ given a second chance (apparently, in the form of Celestial Blade, which I only recently learned was actually him) and he earned his own legit infractions. Mostly in the form of spamming and flamebaiting. So the reason he was originally banned back on old TCoD (spoiler: same reason!) is irrelevant, because he's already blown his chance here. I don't really care if he's changed or not (even though he obviously hasn't), ban evasion is ban evasion, especially after the 20th time or so.

As for being civil in his most recent thread, he was only being relatively civil. He was still pretty stupid.


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 2, 2010)

Actually, MD, find another girl like her sounds a bit like move on. -ish.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 2, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> Actually, MD, find another girl like her sounds a bit like move on. -ish.


It's better, granted, but substituting her with someone similar may not be very healthy either.


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 2, 2010)

And, if the new girl is anything similar, she'll realize he's insane and ditch him.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 2, 2010)

Regardless of anything else, ban evasion is ban evasion is ban evasion. He already _got_ another chance when the first vB forums blew up and promptly jackarsed himself to 50 points yet again. "Celestial Blade" was around quite a while, too. He's had his chances and going by what he actually posted last time, he may have changed somewhat but not really.


----------

